

Help save Lindsay Sandiford from the death penalty - fekberg
https://twitter.com/aral/status/297108872613732352
I just realised that I should have linked the source instead of the tweet linking to the source, sorry about that.<p>Here's the link to the page with all the information:<p>http://www.indiegogo.com/save-lindsay-sandiford
======
fekberg
I just realised that I should have linked the source instead of the tweet
linking to the source, sorry about that.

Here's the link to the page with all the information:

<http://www.indiegogo.com/save-lindsay-sandiford>

